# Makeup courses in the UK?



## Growing Wings (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been doing makeup for for friends for a good couple of years now, and have decided that it's something I want to look into as a career.  I'd like to make sure I've got all the basics covered, and become a little more confident before jumping straight into looking for work, so I'd like to complete at least a level one makeup course.  Ideally, I'm looking for a one week course, such as the MAC makeup course posted here: http://specktra.net/f178/m-c-makeup-...-course-29161/

Has anybody else completed any that they would recommend?


----------



## rosenbud (Mar 11, 2008)

Where abouts in the UK are you?


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 11, 2008)

Courses in the south west (Bristol) or north west (Manchester, Liverpool) would be good, though I'm not against traveling.


----------



## unbelizable (May 15, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## unbelizable (May 15, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## unbelizable (May 15, 2008)

Delete


----------



## unbelizable (May 15, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## unbelizable (May 15, 2008)

I have recently applied for a Design (Media Make Up) Foundation Degree at City College, Manchester.. it's a two year course and there are two different pathways - media stylist or the special effects route.

If you're looking for a shorter course there's also a School of Make Up in Stockport which is a 10 minute train journey from Manchester.. I only heard of it last year but it's already been used in TV Programs like, 'How to Look Good Naked'!! They do all sorts of courses but it's pretty expensive to be honest. The course at City College that I applied for is paid for by the government 'till I earn more than 15grand a year and then I pay back my fees then. 

Also you can do things like VTCT's in comestic make up - they usually last about 2 or 3 months? That covers all the basics in all skin tones etc.

Hope I helped even though I couldn't recommend any that were like one week courses..


----------



## QueenEmB (May 21, 2008)

I've been thinking about doing a course at the academy of freelance make-up in london (www.aofmakeup.co.uk).

Looks comprehensive - just need to save the £1200 to pay for it!


----------



## alexthepink (May 29, 2008)

Me too!  I'm planning on doing a course in August at AOFM.  Has anyone else been there?


----------



## i_luv_mac (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd like to know more about the AOFM. Any experiences? Thanks.


----------



## Ithica (Aug 2, 2008)

I am leaving tomorrow to do this course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its the 3 week one, professional hair and make up course. Im taking a lappy with me so I am going to blog about how it goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait, gunna be scary in London by myself though heh.


----------



## nico (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm also interested in doing a course at AOFM but I need to save some money first.Ithica let us know how it goes


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

im getting a job so i can save up for AOFM! looks amazing


----------



## nico (Aug 15, 2008)

AOFM has very interesting courses such as London and Paris Couture Fashion Week Master Classes.How cool is that


----------



## samazam (Oct 10, 2008)

HI, 

I really want to study one of the courses at the aofm, has anyone been to that academy??... 

plz any kind of feedback would be great... 

thanks xx


----------

